# Macanudo Cafe Ascot Cigar Review - Great short smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably my favorite mini right here. Great draw and flavor never bitter. Good when on the harley.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Ascot Cigar Review - Great short smoke


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably my favorite mini right here. Great draw and flavor never bitter. Good when on the harley.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Ascot Cigar Review - Great short smoke


----------

